

Sometimes, life is like a box of cacao products - wallflower
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/08/01/sometimes-life-is-like-a-box-of-cacao-products/

======
spindritf
John Hempton is pretty sure that Herbalife is not a pyramid, that people are
buying that stuff to consume, not sell. Although his analysis depends on them
acting at least somewhat rationally, there's certainly room on the market and
potential enthusiasts, just look at Soylent.

[http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2014/08/for-kicks-just-
how...](http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2014/08/for-kicks-just-how-big-is-
herbalife-and.html)

~~~
Renaud
There is a slight, but nevertheless substantial difference between a company
that relies entirely on its customers to becomes is sales workforce and a
company that offers bulk prices for people who may want to resell.

The former will rely on its customers to recruit more customers/sales agents.
The later will not.

There is probably a blurry line when a classic business may change its sales
strategy that it starts to fall into an MLM scheme. I'd say that one of the
indicators is how much the company is relying on new recruits becoming
recruiters themselves.

------
batbomb
An easy way of knowing if something is a MLM or not is whether or not it is
based in Utah county, Utah.

Young Living, NuSkin, Xango, Tahitian Noni Juice, Usana, Neways, etc...

Magic products to be sold by stay-at-home moms because they never finished
college and can't afford to have a real job.

~~~
joshdance
I can't stand MLM's and Utah does have a lot of them, but disparaging stay at
home moms is not called for. Elevate your arguments.

